# GE SlimLine Duplex Breaker?



## mtflis (Feb 3, 2008)

Does GE (any GE compatible Mfr) make a 20/20A single pole SlimLine
(1/2" frame) duplex (piggy back) breaker? (A one inch frame 20/20 
will not work.) Will like to avoid another sub panel for just two 20A 
circuits.
Thanks


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

GE makes THQP 1/2 size breakers instead of the full size tandem single poles that other manufacturers commonly use. The panel busstabs will have a small tab on both sides of the bus stab at 90 degrees to it for the breakers to clip to. SEE below a 1/2" THQP


----------



## mtflis (Feb 3, 2008)

uh? Yes...am using all 1/2" THQP's where ever possible already, thus the need - if indeed GE or anyone makes one - for a: 1/2" wide, single pole (one stab), duplex 20/20 breaker. i.e., Breaker 1/2" wide, single stab, two (inline)throws, two lugs - 'piggy backed'. I used to see similar breakers in industrial application: inline/tandem/stacked.
Thanks


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

GE does not make 1/2" tandem or piggy back or dual whatever you want to call it


----------



## mtflis (Feb 3, 2008)

I have not found one...thus the reason for my post.
Thanks


----------



## ebland0724 (Apr 21, 2008)

*GE Piggy Back*

I too am looking for a 20A/20A GE SlimLine (1/2") piggy back type breaker. Have we confirmed that GE does not make one? Does anyone else who's breaker will fit?


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

You use two 1/2" THQP's in a one inch space this is the same as the tandem breakers of other manufacturers. There isn't a 1/2" tandem made by GE.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

ebland0724 said:


> I too am looking for a 20A/20A GE SlimLine (1/2") piggy back type breaker. Have we confirmed that GE does not make one? Does anyone else who's breaker will fit?


What you 2 are looking to do is end up with 2 breakers in a 1/2" slot, and that isn't going to happen. No such animal exists.

Gentlemen, you've added your last circuit. Time for a sub or a bigger main panel!


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Lawnguy

That is saying it about as simple as one can get. I tried but just couldn't find the right words....


----------



## DIY DAVE (Nov 5, 2008)

*No alchemy required?*

I am having a similar problem, but don't think I am trying to put 20 lbs of potatoes in a 10 lbs sack.

I want to put two single pole circuits in a 1" slot (not 1/2"). I cannot seem to use two 1/2" breakers. My load center has the small (vertical tab either above or below the main busstab, but not both. Thus I can put in a 1/2" breaker, but not two in the same 1" slot. (So it doesn't do me any good) That is why I was looking for a tandem duplex 1" breaker that would use the main busstab. I gather from the previous posts any my searching that there is no such breaker from GE. Any other ideas? Other manufacturers of compatible breakers? Are the busstabs individually replacable?

Thanks


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

DIY DAVE said:


> I am having a similar problem, but don't think I am trying to put 20 lbs of potatoes in a 10 lbs sack.
> 
> I want to put two single pole circuits in a 1" slot (not 1/2"). I cannot seem to use two 1/2" breakers. My load center has the small (vertical tab either above or below the main busstab, but not both. Thus I can put in a 1/2" breaker, but not two in the same 1" slot. (So it doesn't do me any good) That is why I was looking for a tandem duplex 1" breaker that would use the main busstab. I gather from the previous posts any my searching that there is no such breaker from GE. Any other ideas? Other manufacturers of compatible breakers? Are the busstabs individually replacable?
> 
> Thanks


Maybe you should come up with a different plan? I know that Square D makes tandem breakers in the Homeline series that would fit your panel, but it is not UL listed to be used in that panel.


----------



## DIY DAVE (Nov 5, 2008)

*Thanks*

It looks like I am in for a stroll down sub-panel street. 

I'd seen the same thing with Cutler-Hammer. There are panels that are UL listed for both the GE and C-H breakers, but not mine.


----------



## red86yota (Nov 26, 2008)

will these 1/2" THQP breakers work in all GE panels? I was bummed to find out that GE didn't make piggy-backs, but these 1/2" breakers could solve my problem! I was not looking forward to getting a sub-panel or new box upgrade for a few extra circuits. Sorry I don't know the specific GE panel I have off the top of my head, but it's a 100A, 20 slot panel.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow this thread just won't die. Moderator, you might consider closing it so that people landing here from google will start a new thread instead.

red86 the answer to your question is no, not every panel allows it, and even in the ones that do, not every slot may allow it. A 20 slot panel is, however, likely to allow it on at least some positions.


----------



## joey b (Oct 18, 2008)

Gigs said:


> red86 the answer to your question is no, not every panel allows it, and even in the ones that do, not every slot may allow it. A 20 slot panel is, however, likely to allow it on at least some positions.


Correct, not every slot allows for it. If you go to the other extreme of your panel you may find that the slot will accept (2) 1/2" breakers. for example, the panel has 20 slots and 10 are able to accept 2 circuits. Those 10 may be at the top or bottom of the panel. if you original designed location was at the top of the panel, then look near the bottom of the panel to see if it fits.


----------

